#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  >  فارسی شدن جیمیل

## nekooee

سلام دوستان. از چند روز پیش به جیمیل زبان فارسی هم اضافه شد. میتویند به قسمت setting از طریق عکس چرخ دنده بالا برید و در تب general زبان رو بر روی فارسی قرار بدید

----------

*fkh52000*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

